# Using pneumatic nailers for plywood cabinets



## mikecorwin (May 30, 2010)

Hi - I am new to woodworking, and my father just bought a Craftsman air compressor, a 16 gauge finish nailer, and an 18 gauge crown stapler. I want to get into making cabinets out of veneered plywood, but I wanted to know what nailer I should be using for the construction of the carcass, what gauge nail, and what length. Any and all advice is most appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike,
I use a 16 gauge nail gun on cabinets. HOWEVER, my cabinets are usually made from Melamine and the joints are rabbeted. 

In your case, if you make your joints rabbets and glued, the 18 gauge nail gun would be enough to hold things until the glue is dry.

BTW - You will also need clamps.


----------



## mikecorwin (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Rich for the reply and advice. If you are butt joining two pieces of 3/4" ply, what length nail are you usually using? Also, are there any differences between using an 18 gauge crown stapler and a 16 gauge finish nailer? My cabinet making book specifies using a 18g crown stapler for carcass construction. Sorry for abundant questions, but this is how I learn! Thanks, Mike


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mikecorwin said:


> Thanks Rich for the reply and advice. If you are butt joining two pieces of 3/4" ply, what length nail are you usually using? Also, are there any differences between using an 18 gauge crown stapler and a 16 gauge finish nailer? My cabinet making book specifies using a 18g crown stapler for carcass construction. Sorry for abundant questions, but this is how I learn! Thanks, Mike



I use primarily 18ga for both staples (narrow crown ¼") and brad nails. The 16ga nails are more of a "tee" type nail with a larger head. For butt fastening where the fastener won't show, and using ¾" material, 1 ¼" to 1 ½" length staples are used. For the 18ga brad nails, 1 ¼" is usually the longest needed. Brad nails 1 ½" or longer can be a problem in hardwoods.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*screws*

I use brads to hold things while I get screws in them. I build all my cabinets with dados and rabbits. I was always taught to use screws in predrilled, countersunk holes. IMO it makes a better, stronger cabinet. I dont have to meet production numbers so the extra time it takes for screws is worth it too me. When i show customers that my cabinets are made with screws and "theirs" are made with small little brad nails I usually get good feedback. Again, this is how I do it. 

jraks


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Mike, for the few butt joints I have created for drawers and such (I prefer the rabbet or lock joint) using 3/4" plywood I like to use a nail that is at least the thickness of the two pieces being joined so, in this case, a 1.5" 18 gauge brad nail should work fine with glue.

Mac


----------



## mikecorwin (May 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------

